# Thanks Again.....



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

......to Sivin (username)and her husband for thinking about HBGRR. Once again they put together a "Golden Care" package for all the dogs out at the Sanctuary. (plus it gave me a chance to love up their Golden Girl) They so thoughfully packaged blankets and covers and things for all the pups out at Homeward Bound. Remember, before disgarding anything, can your local rescue use it? Thanks Sivin - not only for everything you gave, but, it gave me an excuse to start out my Monday at the Sanctuary.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Sivin!!!!!!!!!!!!! We should all think more like that.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is very thoughtful of Siven. I'm sure all the dogs at Homeward Bound are grateful.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful thing you did Sivin...


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Steve, and those others who thanked us --

It was a pleasure to do so. Steve (my husband) and I think you are all very special people and Cara is nuts about Steve (Harlin)!

Regards,
Helaine


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for helping..... Every little bit helps and all rescues need things.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

KUDOS to Sivin.


----------

